# Una vueltita por Lima Vol.1 : Del Campo de Marte al Paseo Colón



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

*Como parte de mi nueva etapa forística, ya no sólo como vocero de obras en construcción y dibujante de edificios, sino también más comprometido con el entorno ambiental e histórico de nuestra querida Lima, es que decido aperturar una serie de recorridos que mostrarán cómo podemos distraernos un fin de semana y escaparnos a disfrutar de los atractivos de nuestra ciudad, que muchas veces obviamos por flojera pero están allí, algunos mejor cuidados que otros, pero no menos importantes 

En cada entrega haré lo posible por invitar a un forista que será como el guía de nuestra expedición (el invitado de honor ) y así poder elegir zonas de cada distrito en donde el esparcimiento y/o la cultura nos inviten a ser partícipes de esa "escapadita" dominguera por Lima :happy:

El invitado para ésta entrega es Inkandrew (Andrés) sin el cuál no se hubiera logrado tan buen resultado en el recorrido... Empezamos!! :banana:


Campo de Marte: un apacible remanso verde


Comenzamos con un poco del nuevo contraste urbano en alrededores (para no perder la costumbre)










El remozado Ministerio de Trabajo entre árboles










Otro edificio con una vista realmente envidiable al campo










El imponente Monumento a los Caídos en conmemoración de los que ofrendaron su vida en la guerra con Ecuador a principios de los 40's 



















El ojo que llora, criticado e incluso atacado pero no por eso olvidado










Recontra conocido también el edificio de la Fuerza Aérea 










Otra más










Una feria que encontramos en el camino (creo que se ha perennizado allí) 










Monumento al Centenario de la Inmigración Japonesa... bueno ahora parece antorcha :happy:



















Algunas tomas desde el monumento










Realmente es una lástima como ciertas personas dejan su desprecio en cada pinta hno:










Otra desde la base... sorry Andrés, te borré con Photoshop :happy:










Bueno aquí también me borré :colgate: 










A ver a ver... mmm no está mi tatarabuelo 










:cheers: :cheers: kay: kay:

​*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Esta chvr el thread Danny, me gusta mucho el campo de Marte, que bueno que no te encontraste que los serenos miembros honorarios de la RAE .


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Qué buenas fotos, me ha gustado el recorrido por ese parque. No tengo el gusto de conocerlo aún. Por alguna razón, siempre me ha gustado mucho el edificio de la fuerza aérea, sobre todo de perfil, desde luego, pero esas antenas pacharacas lo desmerecen.
Hay mucha ignorancia, mucha brutalidad por parte de ciertas personas que, no sé, quizás, se sentirán importantes si afean un monumento, algo así como "el imbécil was here"; por Dios! si eso lo he visto hasta en el MNAAHP!!!
Pero bueno, nada reconforta más que tamaño verdor de ese parquecito, tan trajinado y tan asediado por pintorescas ferias


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanol said:


> Esta chvr el thread Danny, me gusta mucho el campo de Marte, que bueno que no te encontraste que los serenos miembros honorarios de la RAE .


"bonitamente". :lol:


Chéveres las fotos, Danny. El Campo de Marte luce ok, aunque podría estar mejor.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Se ve bien el campo de MArte, parece que poco a poco se esta llenando de edificios


----------



## jos18g (Jun 20, 2008)

odio a esta gente la detesto ojala nunca hubiera nacido


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jos18g said:


> odio a esta gente la detesto ojala nunca hubiera nacido


Pero no los odies tanto, la mayoría que hacen eso son adolescentes, muchachos de colegio.

El campo de marte se llena cada día de más edificios, pero se ve bonito.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

hay un fe de Erratas aki, ese monumento antorcha no es conmemoracion de la inmigracion *CHINA*, si no de la "inmigracion *JAPONESA*",,, Bonito los jardines del Campo de Marte, un gran pulmon verde de la Ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Daniel, me hubieses dicho el plan para llevarte a mas sitios interesantes del CH, pero buehh no estuvo tan mal el recorrido, serà para otra oportunidad. Y bueno, sobre las fotos, debo decir que te han salido bien pajas las tomas, pero como es eso que photoshopeaste algunas ??? ... en fin.

Salu2


----------



## Malibú@.. (Jul 14, 2008)

este año conoci el campo de amrte y me gusto mucho ese monumento al centro...era muy grande...cuando lo vi por primera ves..a la segunda ves que fuí ya no me sorprendio tanto como la primera..

esa parque es muy chvr hay mucho que hacer..las canchas de tenis..los parques ..lo que no me gusto mucho fué esa feria donde se ponen a beber y cantar horrorosamente...l odemas muy chvr..

gracias danny


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, que bueno que hagas un tema así, tu entusiasmo se aplaude y me causa profunda admiraciòn.

Gracias por tus aportes al foro.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ Muchas gracias por esos comentarios!! kay: 



AQPCITY said:


> hay un fe de Erratas aki, ese monumento antorcha no es conmemoracion de la inmigracion *CHINA*, si no de la "inmigracion *JAPONESA*",,, Bonito los jardines del Campo de Marte, un gran pulmon verde de la Ciudad.


^^ :wallbash: :wallbash: :wallbash: La metida de pata del año :lol: no sé en qué estaba pensando si allí mismo en la placa dice "inmigración japonesa" :colgate: sorry por el impase.



Inkandrew9 said:


> Daniel, me hubieses dicho el plan para llevarte a mas sitios interesantes del CH, pero buehh no estuvo tan mal el recorrido, serà para otra oportunidad. Y bueno, sobre las fotos, debo decir que te han salido bien pajas las tomas, pero como es eso que photoshopeaste algunas ??? ... en fin.
> 
> Salu2


Las dos tomas en que usé Photoshop para borrarnos es en la foto que me tomaste (era una posicion media rara) y la que te tomé (tu dijiste si salgo yo, sales tú, y bueno decidí que no salieramos :colgate


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

dannyhighrise said:


> Las dos tomas en que usé Photoshop para borrarnos es en la foto que me tomaste (era una posicion media rara) y la que te tomé (tu dijiste si salgo yo, sales tú, y bueno decidí que no salieramos :colgate


En fin ...


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, Danny ! Que bien se ve el Campo de Marte, bien verde y cuidado.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Muy lindo el campo de marte...pero puede ser mas verde....
pero no...en vez de sembrar arboles, los talan para construir monumentos absurdos y fuera de foco como el ojo que llora...:bash:


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos!!


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Inkandrew9 said:


> En fin ...


^^ Se nota que te gustó la idea :colgate: No te preocupes, en El Jirón las coloco  

¿Alguien quiere fotos del desfile que realizará Nino Peñaloza el sábado en la noche frente al mismísimo monumeto a los caídos? :lol: Lo digo únicamente porque va a estar recontra iluminado y de noche aún no he visto fotos de éste coloso.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

W!CKED said:


> Se ve bien el campo de MArte, parece que poco a poco se esta llenando de edificios


Podría ser un "Central Park" limeño...claro guardando las proporciones !


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Excelente idea. Buenas fotos.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muero por ir a visitar ese monumento. Hasta ahora no lo he hecho y vaya si he leído ciertas cosas acerca de él.


----------

